# Proluton Depot available in UK?



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,

I have a friend who is doing a DEIVF cycle at the moment.  She has a history of miscarriage and has been recommended to use Proluon Depot injection in order to boost progesterone.

Could you tell me where this might be sourced in the UK?  She is based in Birmingham.  I presume she would need a prescription for this?

Thanks for your help,
Daisy
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi daisyg,

Proluton depot contains hydroxyprogesterone and unfortunately is not licensed for use in the UK. I don't know if it is available for import as an unlicensed medicine. It would need to be prescribed on a private prescription.

There is an alternative product licensed and used in the UK called Gestone. This is also given as a deep IM injection and it does the same thing as Proluton, it boosts progesterone levels and supports the pregnancy in the early stages.

I'm assuming your friend is haivng treatment abroad? I'd suggest she speaks to her clinic for further advice and to ask about progesterone supplements that she can access in the UK.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Maz,

Thanks for your kind reply.  I have also recommended that she asks about Gestone, which hopefully she will be able to get asap.

Thanks again,
Daisy
xx


----------

